# Gibson 2018 lineup



## McBrain (Sep 1, 2017)

Andertons just posted the Gibson 2018 models. The HP models are now sporting rear mounted pickups for the "forward-thinking guitarist" 

https://blog.andertons.co.uk/guitars/gibson-2018-guitars-announced


----------



## cmtd (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a 90's les paul, and have had some gas for a 70's LP custom and an r9 that I may get some day, so I'm not really a Gibson hater. Those HP models are just silly to me. The rear mounted pickups just look ugly and they don't fit the guitar imo. Direct mount would have looked much better. They did an asymmetrical neck profile now? And the self tuning thing is just way to gimmicky. Cryogenically treated frets? Maybe there is some science to support it, i really don't know, sounds pretty snake oil-ish to me. I think stainless steel has all the properties they are claiming this cryo process achieves. I don't see these digging them out of the financial hole they are in.


----------



## Zado (Sep 1, 2017)

I like them. Very.

I'd have loved the black p90 loaded LP with a multy ply pickguard tho


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 1, 2017)

Aside from the natural-satin, those new SG colors are absolutely horrible.


----------



## Siggevaio (Sep 1, 2017)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Aside from the natural-satin, those new SG colors are absolutely horrible.


Yeah, they look terrible. I like the coloured LPs though, but would never buy one at that price.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 1, 2017)

As usual Gibson misses the mark... rear mounted pickups... how about some of those colourful finishes on an explorer...such fail.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 1, 2017)

smokehouse burst studio looks sweet though especially with bound fingerboard.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 1, 2017)

what is a rear mounted pickup?

ok i see it..what's this look like from the back? is there a control plate?
edit: musicians friend has a picture...
i guess i get it but y tho.


----------



## SnoozyWyrm (Sep 1, 2017)

It's like your hairy dude-guy-buddy friend suddenly shaved his stache...and although its still him you can't help thinking something's wrong with his face. 

Dig the pink fade tho. With a locking trem? Maybe some day...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 1, 2017)

it's like gibson hates my money, so I have to keep giving it to people who actually build cool stuff like knightro. I can't give money to a company that won't rerelease the silverburst baritone explorer. I swear if they did an epiphone and gibson 6/7 string version of that guitar they'd crush the metal market.


----------



## McBrain (Sep 1, 2017)

The HP LP's also have a belly cut: http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/gibson-les-paul-standard-hp-2018-electric-guitar

I can't figure out how you would go about changing the pickups on one of these.

The screws seems too close together. Maybe it's a special design with the screws going into the back of the pickups instead of tabs at the sides or maybe some kind of mounting plate. Could be it's just the angle of the image making them look too close.


----------



## McBrain (Sep 1, 2017)

SnoozyWyrm said:


> Dig the pink fade tho. With a locking trem? Maybe some day...



Definitely a fun color, but I don't get why they only fade the burst. Looks like a half finished paint job.


----------



## Rawkmann (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm just happy to see new SG finishes. I quite like the yellow flamed top one.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 1, 2017)

I actually dig the rear-mounted pickups, they look pretty slick on the SGs. Can we talk about how corny the HIGH PERFORMANCE!!! truss rod cover is tho????


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 1, 2017)

I really like These new SG color options! Except for the boring special one i hate that faded brown so much.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 1, 2017)

I hear rear mounted pickups, I think "maybe they found a way to make pickup swaps easier." Click on the image and it looks instead like it could be one of the most frustrating pickup changes ever. That truss rod cover on the HP's look like a Brett Ratner film's logo.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 1, 2017)

AND that pinkburst is a 24 fret?!!! Oh fuck yeah!


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 1, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> AND that pinkburst is a 24 fret?!!! Oh fuck yeah!



Lol 24.75 24 frets. Good luck with that.


----------



## Jake (Sep 1, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Lol 24.75 24 frets. Good luck with that.


I don't see the problem here 

EC1000's are 24.75" with 24 frets and those are just fine.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 1, 2017)

Jake said:


> I don't see the problem here
> 
> EC1000's are 24.75" with 24 frets and those are just fine.



I guess. The only thing I can say is. 
But y tho


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 1, 2017)

Because small hands thats why. I have an Epiphone Prophecy SG and while yes, it is a little crammed to be doing arpeggio sweeps and stuff, i still prefer 24 frets and its not so bad when grabbing single notes here and there


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 1, 2017)

Yeah, not havin' the "rear mounted" pickups on an LP, f00kin' horrendous without the p/u rings imo. I'll agree they look somewhat passable on an SG though.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 1, 2017)

I like that they finally took off the "poker chip" thing and added a side jack to the SG.


----------



## Rawkmann (Sep 2, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Lol 24.75 24 frets. Good luck with that.



No luck needed, that's actually my preferred scale length even with 24 frets. I too have small hands and this is good news for me.


----------



## McBrain (Sep 2, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Lol 24.75 24 frets. Good luck with that.



Didn't seem to bother Chuck Schuldiner. Hell, lot's of guitars have specs like that. Not a rare thing at all. A Caparison Horus even has 27 frets.


----------



## Jake (Sep 2, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> No luck needed, that's actually my preferred scale length even with 24 frets. I too have small hands and this is good news for me.


Agreed even though most of my guitars are 25.5. I've got small hands as well though.


----------



## inprognito (Sep 2, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Lol 24.75 24 frets. Good luck with that.



That thinking is kinda silly. What about all the 24 fret PRS's? It's only 1/4" difference spread over 24 frets.

I really like the way the rear mounted pickups look, though it would probably be a pain to change them.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 2, 2017)

ok ok you guys win. you are very serious about your short scales.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 2, 2017)

It's bad when even Gibson are offering fancier colors than somebody like Ibby/Jackson/Schecter,
I'd love an Explorer in that pinkburst color just for the hell of it


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 2, 2017)

Is it me, or did Gibson stop putting pickguards on LP Standards?


----------



## Alex79 (Sep 2, 2017)

It doesn't mention what wood will be used on the fretboards of the LP and SG lines. Most likely will be a mix of woods - I really don't think Gibson will get enough Rosewood anymore for all its LPs and SGs.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 2, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> but y tho.



Because unnecessary innovation is basically a Gibson hallmark at this point. 

Instead of solving a problem that doesn't exist, I wish they would do what knightbrolaire said and just release baritone options and a silverburst here and there. 

Somtimes it feels like they're trying to make a 'modern' guitar but instead of looking at the current market and looking at what people like and want, they just hired a guy who hasn't seen or played a guitar newer than the 70's, who is making wild guesses as to what new-fangled features modern guitarists want. 

Self-tuning! Onboard, unadjustable boost! Really wide fingerboards! Brass zero-frets! Rear-mounted pickups!


----------



## crackout (Sep 2, 2017)

What's so bad about rear-mounted pickups?
I think they should go even further with the HP line and finally add a decent arm rest. Or even give each and every HP LP a thin body like the Custom Lite or the Less+.


----------



## CrazyDean (Sep 2, 2017)

Does anyone know what the deal is with these rear-mounted pickups? Do they have tabs or no? If not, are you mostly just stuck with factory pups?


----------



## crackout (Sep 2, 2017)

I could imagine that the legs disappear underneath the wide screws, which would allow all commercially available pickups to be mounted.


----------



## Rawkmann (Sep 2, 2017)

The yellow or the pink one WILL be my next guitar for sure!


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 2, 2017)

I also dont understand these rear mountes pickups. To me they just look like pickups without pickup rings and without the little routed out half-circles on either side. (Direct mounted i believe)

How do these work? Also i couldnt find any other pics of them other than the ones in that Andertons link. (As soon as i posted this someone already posted another picture directly above this post)

So do you install the pickups in from the back of the guitar? How exactly do you get them in and out and adjust them?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 2, 2017)

The screws are in the back. Sam ash or musicians friend has pictures of the back. There 4 screws back there. I imagine after you unscrew the pickups you can angle them and slide it out.


----------



## cmtd (Sep 2, 2017)

Possibly the bolts through the back will allow you to adjust height. I would assume the covers have to have a tab of some sort under the top to secure them to those bolts through the back of the guitar. This brings up the concern of not being able to remove them, and being stuck with the stock pickups. If that is the case this is a big miss imo.

On second look they dont look too bad on the SG's, but I don't like the look at all on the LP's. Maybe I've just associated the PU ring look with the model for years, but it just looks off to me


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 2, 2017)

Christ. 3299 for a non custom shop. 
Ok.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 2, 2017)

So, custom pickups or stock pickups only.


----------



## iamaom (Sep 2, 2017)

I actually like it. I've never liked pickup rings and without the holes, screws, or pickguards on the front it gives the guitar a very clean look. I hope they release a Jr. or Melodymaker with a single pickup and single volume knob for ultimate minimalism.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 2, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> So, custom pickups or stock pickups only.



It depends on how wide the screws are. If they are standard spacing the pickups should slide right out. 

Also I dunno if not being able to change pickups is that much of a deal breaker. Prs has several models now that are routed for their weird custom shapes.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 2, 2017)

If you can adjust the pickup height/angle this way, thats actually a good innovation. My clumsy self has allowed a screwdriver slip or two in the past that has led to (luckily) no dings. But someone out there may have dinged the top trying to adjust it!

Also about the G force tuners, that is the same as the robot tuners correct? I thought they would have done away with those but i guess more people like them then we think.

But can they be bypassed/disabled/removed/not use them if you dont want to? And are they cumbersome/in the way if you dont want to use them?


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 2, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> It depends on how wide the screws are. If they are standard spacing the pickups should slide right out.
> 
> Also I dunno if not being able to change pickups is that much of a deal breaker. Prs has several models now that are routed for their weird custom shapes.



How though, the pickup (including tabs) is wider than the hole? 

Unless it's a really big empty space under there, where you can get the pickup sideways to get it out.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 2, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> How though, the pickup (including tabs) is wider than the hole?
> 
> Unless it's a really big empty space under there, where you can get the pickup sideways to get it out.


As long as there is space to go side ways a little you could get it out. 

You can practice dinging the back of your guitar now. Lol


----------



## 1b4n3z (Sep 2, 2017)

I can see the les Paul having a spacious cavity under each pickup, where you might be able to push the pickup all the way down and angle it out somehow. But with the SG? 

Maybe Gibson hopes to sell custom replacement pickups later. Imagine 498T-HP edition for just $199...


----------



## purpledc (Sep 2, 2017)

Boy that sure is a lot of nope. I love a regular les paul. But the new rear mounted pickup thing can be added to the long list of bad gibson ideas. Its like the CEO said "ladies and gents we have come a long way with options no one wants. So for 2018 we want to really amp up the stupid as to not let anyone down who is expecting anything but the worst of us. Anyone got any ideas on how to make our hp line even more of a head scratcher?"


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 2, 2017)

People knocking things before they try it. It may not be appealing enough to warrant you to want to try it. But just because it doesnt appeal to you doesnt mean its a bad idea


----------



## purpledc (Sep 2, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> People knocking things before they try it. It may not be appealing enough to warrant you to want to try it. But just because it doesnt appeal to you doesnt mean its a bad idea



I think its a bad idea because there is no reason to do it that way. it makes pickup swaps infinitely more tedious considering no pickups but theirs are made that way. And have you seen the mounting/adjustment screws on the backs? I have yet to see a picture of the back of one of these things that didn't have chips around the holes they made. IMHO it just unnecessarily complicates a build and makes it harder for end user to do any modifications. And I know a lot of people who will buy a HP for one feature but hate another and change it such as the robotic tuning system. You best love the pickups that come in it. Id hate to have to buy another set and have to grind the tabs off just to see if you like them in your HP. But you are right its not a bad idea because I don't like it. It becomes a bad idea when I cant think of a single practical reason to do it that way. And to me it becomes a mega bad idea when I have to render a part 100% useless to anyone but owners of the new HP guitars in order to try it out.


----------



## Rawkmann (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm still not exactly clear how the pickup swaps will be done but changing the pickups on my SG the old way with the little tension springs was a PITA. If it's easier than that it's a win in my book. Also, do we know for sure if the pickups are custom dimensions or no?


----------



## Rawkmann (Sep 2, 2017)

Double post


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 2, 2017)

purpledc said:


> I think its a bad idea because there is no reason to do it that way. it makes pickup swaps infinitely more tedious considering no pickups but theirs are made that way. And have you seen the mounting/adjustment screws on the backs? I have yet to see a picture of the back of one of these things that didn't have chips around the holes they made. IMHO it just unnecessarily complicates a build and makes it harder for end user to do any modifications. And I know a lot of people who will buy a HP for one feature but hate another and change it such as the robotic tuning system. You best love the pickups that come in it. Id hate to have to buy another set and have to grind the tabs off just to see if you like them in your HP. But you are right its not a bad idea because I don't like it. It becomes a bad idea when I cant think of a single practical reason to do it that way. And to me it becomes a mega bad idea when I have to render a part 100% useless to anyone but owners of the new HP guitars in order to try it out.



You make very valid points. But no i have not seen any other pictures. Are you saying that youve seen pictures of thr backs that have chips around the holes? If so i would like to see them. 

My local Sam Ash said they wont have these things in til around christmas time. Not surprised


----------



## purpledc (Sep 2, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> You make very valid points. But no i have not seen any other pictures. Are you saying that youve seen pictures of thr backs that have chips around the holes? If so i would like to see them.
> 
> My local Sam Ash said they wont have these things in til around christmas time. Not surprised



The pics I looked at were on American musical supply for the 2018 SG HP. I don't know if linking to outside sales is ok to do. But yeah if you look at those pics every guitar on the backside had either finish chips in the paint or wood chips missing that look to have been painted over.


----------



## purpledc (Sep 2, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> I'm still not exactly clear how the pickup swaps will be done but changing the pickups on my SG the old way with the little tension springs was a PITA. If it's easier than that it's a win in my book. Also, do we know for sure if the pickups are custom dimensions or no?




The way it looks to me is that the pickups need their tabs ground off and they use screw holes in the back plates. Because there is only 4 screws on the back side of the guitar with no routing. Even if the pickups aren't custom dimensions you still have to heavily modify any existing pickup to be able to swap into the guitar. And if you grind the tabs off and modify the backs for screws and manage to get them to work and don't like them what do you do with them?


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 2, 2017)

I'll have to treat myself to a faded SG someday. For some reason I see SGs as a workman's guitar, fancy finishes don't suit it. The natural explorer is nice. The Standard LPs are way overpriced as usual.


----------



## Rawkmann (Sep 2, 2017)

purpledc said:


> The pics I looked at were on American musical supply for the 2018 SG HP. I don't know if linking to outside sales is ok to do. But yeah if you look at those pics every guitar on the backside had either finish chips in the paint or wood chips missing that look to have been painted over.



Can u post a pic or link? I examined the pics pretty hard myself mainly trying to figure out how the rear mount pickup things was supposed to work but didn't see any dings or scratches. I think Musicians Friend actually had the most detailed pics I've seen so far.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 2, 2017)

I applaud Gibson for the color options and I do think the rear-mounted pickup thing is an interesting aesthetic attempt--not sure how much I like it, but I applaud their attempt at something new/different. However, as others have voiced, if this makes pickup changes impossible then I think this is a mistake. Heck, what if the stock pickups are faulty or get damaged (sweat, etc.) and need to be fixed/replaced? Seems like an issue for any long term owner of the instrument. Hopefully pickup changes are possible.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 2, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> Can u post a pic or link? I examined the pics pretty hard myself mainly trying to figure out how the rear mount pickup things was supposed to work but didn't see any dings or scratches. I think Musicians Friend actually had the most detailed pics I've seen so far.


https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-GIB-HSGS18-C8CH1 







EDIT: omg some aren't even screwed all the way in?


----------



## Rawkmann (Sep 2, 2017)

I finally see it, the photos weren't displaying clearly enough on my end to get a detailed view for some reason.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 3, 2017)

The bevels in those SGs look shallow huh? The bevels on the 15, 16 were nice. Even the 17 with the small guard look ok. But these new standards have shallow bevels.


----------



## purpledc (Sep 3, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> Can u post a pic or link? I examined the pics pretty hard myself mainly trying to figure out how the rear mount pickup things was supposed to work but didn't see any dings or scratches. I think Musicians Friend actually had the most detailed pics I've seen so far.



I don't think they are rear mounted at all. There is no routed cavity in the back for inserting pickups. Just screws for height adjustment. So it would appear the pickups have their tabs completely removed, are inserted through the top of the guitar like normal and then have them secured via the back. 

Look here and choose the picture of the backside blue guitar. Its easiest to spot the chips on that color. But if you look at all the backside pics of this model you will spot a chip on atleast one hole. Use the magnifier over the two left side holes. You can see the paint chipped around the edge of the hole. Looks like a metal grommet sits under the surface with a screw similar to how Ibanez attaches their necks. I'm assuming those screws thread into the backplates and/or bobbins.

https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-GIB-HSGS18-M8CH1


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 3, 2017)

For real though, if thats the only way you can get the pickups into the cavity, by grinding the tabs off, then that is kinda retarded. Im hoping thats not true. That basically would render the pickups un-sellable by doing that.

Gibson should come out with a video right now showing and explaining how it works. Like right now


----------



## Edika (Sep 3, 2017)

They kind of remind me of the LP Supreme were the pickups slid into place with canals routed inside the guitar through a huge panel on the jack. 

I don't remember if the pups were rear loaded on the Supreme nut it seemed unecessarily complicated.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 4, 2017)

I hope the HD SG's dont neck dive.


----------



## marcwormjim (Sep 4, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> I hope the HD SG's dont neck dive IN HIGH DEFINITION



Fixed.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 4, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> Fixed.



Lol. 4k sg's


----------



## Elwood (Sep 4, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Lol. 4k sg's


Some of the pricing is baffling. 

Not sure why they bother with near yearly models. A core line would be great.


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 4, 2017)

Am I the only one here who doesn't like the High Performance Les Pauls and SGs?


----------



## purpledc (Sep 4, 2017)

Elwood said:


> Some of the pricing is baffling.
> 
> Not sure why they bother with near yearly models. A core line would be great.


It does have an advantage. At this time every year you can buy the current les paul at a price that is only double what you should pay instead of triple.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 4, 2017)

Elwood said:


> Some of the pricing is baffling.
> 
> Not sure why they bother with near yearly models. A core line would be great.



I was making a joke as in 4k High Definition. Gibson 24.75" 4k ultra HD SG's


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 4, 2017)

BenjaminW said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't like the High Performance Les Pauls and SGs?



No, I don't like them either. Have Gibson or any dealers made sales figures public for the "T" vs "HP" models?

I also find it funny for them to call something "high performace" while still using the old style neck/headstock construction. Scarf it or put a volute on it.


----------



## Elwood (Sep 4, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> I was making a joke as in 4k High Definition. Gibson 24.75" 4k ultra HD SG's



The pricing is still mental! 

4000 dollars for this:
http://www.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2017/Custom/Modern-Double-Cut-Standard.aspx


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 4, 2017)

gunshow86de said:


> No, I don't like them either. Have Gibson or any dealers made sales figures public for the "T" vs "HP" models?
> 
> I also find it funny for them to call something "high performace" while still using the old style neck/headstock construction. Scarf it or put a volute on it.


The only real changes to them is no pickup ring and knobs that look like that they were Buckethead's kill-switches.


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2017)

BenjaminW said:


> The only real changes to them is no pickup ring and knobs that look like that they were Buckethead's kill-switches.


To be fair they have a nice neck heel and belly cut as well. Although my 2015 Les Paul less+ has the belly cut too so not really a new thing either


----------



## blacai (Sep 4, 2017)

Elwood said:


> The pricing is still mental!
> 
> 4000 dollars for this:
> http://www.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2017/Custom/Modern-Double-Cut-Standard.aspx


Just a question... all links to gibson.com send me bad request/connection refused :| I am living in Germany, so no proxis or whatever. Any idea?


----------



## Elwood (Sep 4, 2017)

It works for me. Oddly the Fender site does the same in the UK, always takes me to their home page, even if google shows a direct link.

Try taking http:// off the start. If not google the gibson Modern Double Cut Standard - that's the expensive horror I was linking to.


----------



## blacai (Sep 4, 2017)

Elwood said:


> It works for me. Oddly the Fender site does the same in the UK, always takes me to their home page, even if google shows a direct link.
> 
> Try taking http:// off the start. If not google the gibson Modern Double Cut Standard - that's the expensive horror I was linking to.


Thanks, but it didn't work
*No se puede acceder a este sitio web*
La página *gibson.com* ha rechazado la conexión.




Busca gibson 443 Products Electric Guitars 2017 Custom Modern Double Cut Standard en Google
ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED

I also tried directly from google and the result is the same. The connection is refused. Also tried with betternet extension to use a UK or EEUU proxy and it doesn't work.


----------



## blacai (Sep 4, 2017)

Actually I like this one (*2018 Les Paul Classic )*


----------



## Djentlyman (Sep 4, 2017)

You guys seen that Mr. Slash the ambassador has a new signature.



You guys see that Mr. Slash the ambassador has a new signature.


----------



## cmtd (Sep 4, 2017)

I actually like those firebirds. I have always kind of wanted a firebird for several years though.

Looks like there is a new Slash "anaconda burst" R9. Prices on gibsons site go from $8k for a signed flame top to $5k for a plain top.







Also looks like there is gonna be a reissue of his 58'. Slash's original is on the left, the reissue is on the right.


----------



## kherman (Sep 4, 2017)

The direct/rear mount pickups remind me of the Parker Fly Deluxe Dimarzio pickups on my old '98 fly deluxe. There were no ears on those either. You adjusted the hight with two of the pole pieces. You could special order different pickup models from Duncan or Dimarzio for the fly. I'm sure they'll do the same for these Gibbies. 
I like the flamed blueburst SG HP.


----------



## CrazyDean (Sep 6, 2017)

kherman said:


> The direct/rear mount pickups remind me of the Parker Fly Deluxe Dimarzio pickups on my old '98 fly deluxe. There were no ears on those either. You adjusted the hight with two of the pole pieces. You could special order different pickup models from Duncan or Dimarzio for the fly. I'm sure they'll do the same for these Gibbies.
> I like the flamed blueburst SG HP.



I was thinking about the Parker's as well. The pickup options on those were very limited, though.


----------



## marcwormjim (Sep 6, 2017)

You were limited to any available pickup, with an additional installation step.


----------



## Sogradde (Sep 6, 2017)

I have never in my life played a Gibson that was worth the money they were asking for it.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 6, 2017)

Sogradde said:


> I have never in my life played a Gibson that was worth the money they were asking for it.



my doublecut pro is pretty good for what it is. 
also i broke the headstock. so i have to love it forever.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 21, 2017)

Anyone know when these will be in stores? My local Sam ash said they wouldnt get them til around christmas time but ive heard some places already have them?


----------



## McBrain (Sep 21, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Anyone know when these will be in stores? My local Sam ash said they wouldnt get them til around christmas time but ive heard some places already have them?



Thomann in Germany expects them in stock at the end of next week.


----------

